# Thomas Manton on election as the cause of faith



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 22, 2020)

... We come to the possession of it through sanctification, that is, by it as a means. So for the other; faith is a fruit of election, not a foreseen cause: Acts ii. 47, ‘The Lord added to the church daily such as should be saved.’ None cometh to the church but those whom God draweth, and they are actually added to the church by a profession of faith; and such as should be saved were as many as were ordained to salvation Acts xiii. 48, ‘And as many as were ordained to eternal life believed.’ The whole city were met together to hear, but as many as were ordained to eternal life believed. It is not said, as many as believed were ordained to eternal life, but the contrary; faith is not the cause of election, but election is the cause of faith. ...

For more, see Thomas Manton on election as the cause of faith.


----------

